# Single language discussion threads



## Rejsi

First of all, I'd like to deeply apologize for any rule-breaking that I may be doing, but I have a question and cannot think of any other place to ask it.  Essentially, I want to merely discuss a specific language that is not one of the main ones listed on this site.  I do not wish to request help for the language.  Also, this wouldn't have much to do with cultural influences of the language.  Am I allowed to post something like this or no?  If so, would "other languages" or "all languages" be an appropriate subforum?

Thanks.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It'd be easier to suggest which forum to choose if you actually told us what question you'd like to ask


----------



## cherine

Yes, I'm not sure what kind of questions you want to ask, but anyway, the Other Languages forum is the place to go. The All Languages forum is for translation a word or expression into all available languages, while OL is for languages and language pair that don't have their own WR forums (yet).


----------



## jann

Welcome, Rejsi! 

As my colleagues have indicated, it is hard to advise you without knowing more about the nature of the discussion you want to start.  
It's also possible that your question may not fall within the scope of the WordReference forums at all.

You said that the language you're interested in is not one of the "main languages."  I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that, but I find myself wondering if you have been misled by the existence of a few dedicated forums where all discussion must take place in the single language indicated (English Only, _Solo Italiano_, _Français Seulement_, etc.).  The mere fact that your language of interest isn't a "main language" shouldn't be a problem.  Let me cite 3 examples to illustrate what I mean: 


Portuguese: we do not have a dedicated Portuguese Only forum... but we have a Portuguese forum, which is for "Questions about Portuguese, or translations between Portuguese and any other language, except for Spanish."  In other words, everything there must somehow relate to Portuguese, but the discussion does not have to take place in Portuguese.  The only language that is not permitted is Spanish (because we have a separate section for Portuguese <-> Spanish). 
Icelandic: although there is no Icelandic forum, we have a Nordic Languages forum.  Discussions about Icelandic are welcome there, and may be conducted in Icelandic, in English, or in any other language that the participants understand. 
Vietnamese: we don't have a Vietnamese forum, nor even an Austroasiatic languages forum.  Discussions about Vietnamese are therefore welcome in the Other Languages section, as Cherine has explained.  They may be conducted in whatever language the participants understand. 
 In each case, if you wish the discussion to take place entirely in language X, just make a polite request to that effect in the first post when you ask your question.

I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Rejsi

Paulfromitaly said:


> It'd be easier to suggest which forum to choose if you actually told us what question you'd like to ask





cherine said:


> Yes, I'm not sure what kind of questions you want to ask, but anyway, the Other Languages forum is the place to go. The All Languages forum is for translation a word or expression into all available languages, while OL is for languages and language pair that don't have their own WR forums (yet).



No, I'm afraid you've misunderstood me.  My question was where to put my thread or if I am allowed to post it.  I do not have a question about anything in the language.  I just wanted to discuss the language.


----------



## Egmont

My suggestion is to pick a reasonable forum and post your question. At that point, one of three things will happen:

1. The moderators will decide that you chose wisely. All will be well.

2. The moderators will decide that you should have posted it in a different forum. They'll move it, probably with an explanation. Your original forum will have a "moved to ..." link, which will slowly fall off the front page as new posts are made and threads are created. Your subscription to your thread, if you subscribed to it, will still work. All will be well.

3. The moderators will decide that WRF isn't the place for your topic. From what you've said, that is unlikely. If it happens, though, life will go on. Most of us who have been here for a while have had threads closed or deleted - almost always for what we agree were good reasons. One event of this sort will not affect your future participation in WRF.


----------



## Rejsi

Well part of the reason I ask is because these forums don't really seem to have a place to just chit-chat.  Everything is pretty goal based.


----------



## JamesM

There is a separate section that allows for more free-ranging discussion that will open up to you after you have participated more on the board.  It might just take a little patience and then you'll find the place you were looking for.


----------



## Rejsi

I was under the impression that that subforum was still for very specific types of discussions, but upon browsing I have noticed some more casual and unrelated topics.  Thanks, I'll post about it there sometime!


----------

